# Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt



## Sailfisch

Hier bitte alle Infos zur Prüfung etc. in Sachsen-Anhalt einstellen.
Nützlich Links werde ich - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!

Rechtlicher Rahmen:

Verordnung zur Durchführung des Fischereigesetzes

Landesfischereiordnung

Nützliche Links:

http://www.angelfotogalerie.de/fischerpruefung_sachsen_anhalt/fischerpruefung.html


----------



## Ronen

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,

wo kann man Termine bzw. Lokalitäten für den Fischereilehrgang in Dessau finden??

Habe alles probiert....ohne Erfolg!

Wäre echt dankbar für nen Tip!

Danke und Gruss

Ronen


----------



## ChrisHH

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

Etwas spät zwar aber vielleicht hilft's:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ da unter Kontakt einfach mal nachfragen? Seite vom Dessauer Verein läuft ja im Moment nicht...


----------



## Remix1994

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

wo kann ich sehen wann und wo die nächste fischerreiprüfung ist
möchte gern ein mmachen


und kennt einer online übungstest oder so
wwenn ja pls link
#:


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*



Remix1994 schrieb:


> wo kann ich sehen wann und wo die nächste fischerreiprüfung ist
> möchte gern ein mmachen
> 
> 
> und kennt einer online übungstest oder so
> wwenn ja pls link
> #:



Da musst Du mal bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde Deines Kreises nachfragen. Die Termine sind von Kreis zu Kreis unterschiedlich.

Bzgl. Links musste Dich mal hier durchwühlen, da gibt es einige....z. B. bei Fangplatz.de

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Eiwaz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hi,

ich möchte jetzt im März meinen Fischereischein machen. Gibt es denn keinen in Halle der auch einen macht ;+ oder warum wird hier nix mehr reingeschrieben? Ich häng einfach mal den Link http://www.anglerverein-posthornsee.de/ mit den Terminen für Prüfung und Schulung hier rein und vielleicht sieht man sich ja |wavey:


----------



## Eiwaz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hi @all,

ich habe eine Frage zur Anmeldung für den Lehrgang+Prüfung zum Fischereischein. Bekommt man eine schriftliche Bestätigung wenn ich mich angemeldet habe? Habe bisher noch nichts bekommen und der Lehrgang geht ja schon im Februar los ;+

Freu mich über Antworten #h


----------



## Hechtfischer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*



Eiwaz schrieb:


> Hi @all,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zur Anmeldung für den Lehrgang+Prüfung zum Fischereischein. Bekommt man eine schriftliche Bestätigung wenn ich mich angemeldet habe? Habe bisher noch nichts bekommen und der Lehrgang geht ja schon im Februar los ;+
> 
> Freu mich über Antworten #h



ne bekommst jedenfalls ist es in rlp so nichts, mein kursleiter brauchte irgendwann dann die zettel mit der anmeldung für prüfung mit und der wurde ausgefüllt mehr nicht, ne quittung gabs zudem auch noch über die bezahlten 120 euro....


----------



## Eiwaz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

@Hechtfischer: Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Naja, dann werd ich einfach mal abwarten und wenn nötig, telefonisch mal nachhaken. Sind die 120 € für die Prüfung oder mit Kursgebühr ;+


----------



## Eiwaz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

So, habe heute das erste Geld bezahlt und mich für die Prüfung am 20.03.2010 mit 56 € angemeldet. Für den Kurs werd ich dann nochmal 50 € leichter und dann hoffe ich einfach das ich die Prüfung schaffe #6.

Wie ich das heute auf der Unteren Fischreibehörde mitbekommen habe, sind es immer eine ganz schöne Anzahl von Leuten die da Prüfung machen :vik:


----------



## docb74

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

kann man schon die prüfungsfragen irgendwo herbekommen;-)


----------



## angel.maus

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

da du eh nen kurs machen mußt kennst du die fragen dann schon ....

jedenfalls wars bei mir so wir haben die immer vom vorjahr durch genommen ....

sind eh easy die fragen:q:q


----------



## docb74

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

wenn man keine ahnung hat vom angeln und durch den lehrgang alles in 30 stunden eingebleut bekommt meinst du das funktioniert? mache schon so nebenbei fragen aber die aktuellen vom letzten ja habe ich noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## angel.maus

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

frag mal deine kurs leiter oder deinen gerätehändler


----------



## Denny79

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hier sind mal einig nützlich Links 


- *Fragen zur Fischerprüfung im Land Sachsen-Anhalt *
*- **Antworten zur Fischerprüfung im Land Sachsen-Anhalt*


----------



## docb74

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

danke das habe ich schon durch gechekt


----------



## docb74

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

heute erster tag beim lehrgang... und was war das erste was er sagte....man kann die prüfungsaufgaben aus dem internet bekommen.... also!!! wooooo sind sie;-)|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Eiwaz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

:vik: HABE FERTIG :vik: GESCHAFFT :vik: HABE HEUTE MEINE PRÜFUNG BESTANDEN :vik: ICH FLIPP AUS :vik:


----------



## padotcom

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!#6

Und das auf einen Samstag. Da kannste ja noch garnicht ans Wasser. Das würde mich ja nerven...hihi...

Trotzdem geil!!:vik:


----------



## Eiwaz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

@padotcom: Ach ans Wasser kann ich schon aber darf eben nicht angeln |kopfkrat. Hätte aber heute auch keine Zeit gehabt aber ich bin echt happy das ich es geschafft hab. Hatte mich vorher ganz schön fertig gemacht, Prüfungsangst und so ..... aber nun ist es endlich vorbei |supergri|wavey:


----------



## Zeitreisender*

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

|wavey:na glückwunsch oder schon petri heil!? #6 ;-) habe mich heute hier reingeklingt um mich wissender für die fischerprüfung zu machen. motivierend wenn dann solche guten infos zu lesen sind. na dann schau ich mal...#w


----------



## Eiwaz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo Zeitreisender* #h

bist Du schon dabei den Schein zu machen? Ich glaube die Prüfungen in S-A sind nur 2x im Jahr ;+ Bin mir nicht sicher. Bist Du auch schon bei einem Verein?

Petri Heil
:vik:


----------



## Zeitreisender*

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

hallo eiwaz,#h 

ja, bin gerade dabei die prüfung zu machen, ca, ende märz wäre es soweit:c. ansonsten richtig#6, 2x sind im jahr sind prüfungen. die zweite wäre ca. um den 19.09.11. hoffe dass ich die nicht benötige#q. übrigens... dachte ich schon, dass hier im netz keiner mehr anwesend ist... schön dass ich mich geirrt habe. wo kann ich iegentlich nochmal die rutenzusammenstellung einsehen??? evtl. als video bzw. gibt es irgendwo auch praktische anwendungstipps :cals video??? gruss zr


----------



## Zeitreisender*

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

so, :m habe meine prüfung nun auch erfolgreich #:hinter mir. fische und sonstige wasserwesen, nehmt euch in acht, ihr seit nicht mehr allein #a.  mal schaun, ob und wenn ja, welchen verein ich beitreten werde. wünsche allen anderen friedliebenden  angehenden fischer und allen die es sind, erfolg und petri heil:vik:.               so, wo ist meine angel...#h#h


----------



## Kouta

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

Sers,
Da hier die links mit den fragen und antworten veraltet sind und nicht mehr aktiv sind, so wollte ich euch eine Seite mit den antworten und fragen posten.

www.mialre.de/download/antworten.pdf

einige fragen ( z.b. Schonzeiten oder schleppangeln) sind veraltet, aber das müsste man ja aus dem lehrgang wissen.
Desweiteren bietet die Seite 

www.fangplatz.de 
( http://www.fangplatz.de/angeln/serv...n-sachsen-anhalt/pruefung-sachsen-anhalt.html ) 

Einen kostenlosen online Test an für mehrere Bundesländer ! 
Kostenlose Mitglieds Anmeldung und man kann den Test machen.
Hilft auf jedenfall wenn man sein wissen testen möchte.
( auch dort sind die besagten fragen, die ich oben nannte noch veraltet ) 

Grüße Dave


----------



## Soph

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

Und daraus werden die Fragen ausgwählt??? 

Gruß Soph


----------



## Wurmbader70

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

ja, aus diesen 300 Fragen werden zu jedem Themengebiet 15 , also insgesamt 60, ausgewählt ....


----------



## kleinerWelli

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

hi

ich bin neu hier und werde mich noch vorstellen,habe GESTERN die pruefung in WB,bestanden und muss sagen:

ich habe mich mehr verrueckt gemacht und gelernt,als abgefragt wurde !

im nachhinein,habe ich mir jedoch ein sehr gutes allgemeines grundwissen,angeeignet.

durch meinen SUPER lehrgangslehrer (jochen jaekel - woerlitz) und natuerlich durch meinen eifer,den ich wollte mir es selbst beweisen !


natuerlich,war ich die " einzigste frau " bei der pruefung in WB und damit " gefundenes fressen " fuer die maennermeute ..als " exot " kam ich mir vor...(scherz beiseite,war schon komisch als einzigste frau " dort" zu sein unter sehr vielen maenner..obwohl..war auch mal schoen..grins ) ..aber..ich muss sagen..hatte niemals das gefuehl " bevorzugt " zu werden ,genoss die gleiche behandlung als die maenner und das war gut so. jedoch gab es schon das eine oder andere " witzige" kommentarschen^^. 


fakt ist,auch mir wurde nichts geschenkt ! 

empfehlenswert fuer die sachsen -anhaltiner ist..und ich finde diese " app" als ein MUST have und hat mir SEHR geholfen...

IPAD app " angelschein SA" ...super geile app...inkl. pruefungsmodi...5€ die es wahrlich wert sind !!!!

und wenn moeglich...leiht euch die beiden " fischtafeln" aus...fische muss man erkennen koennen..das fragen die pruefer ab..aufstehen..zeigen..eventuell erklaeren..


kurz noch zur pruefung an sich..locker flockige atmosphaere...alle pruefer hatten ihren " guten tag" ...einlass in den pruefungssaal fuer die knappen 80 prueflinge-gegen 9:30..davor gabs eine lockere ansprache..60 fragen..danach wurde verkuendet,nach der auswertung...5 hatten es vergeigt..nach ner kurzen pause,wurden je 5 prueflinge aufgerufen und dann gings ab zur muendlichen.

zeit musste man mitbringen.weil es soviele prueflinge waren.aber die stimmung war super !!!

die muendliche selbst,war echt super und LOCKER ! ein pruefling in meiner gruppe hatte fast keinen plan und dem wurde geholfen und er hat bestanden.

keiner tip am rande: seid immer hoeflich und treten eurem pruefer mit freundlichkeit und respekt gegenueber.auch wenn es schwer faellt und ihr muffensausen habt -LAECHELT !..einfach gute miene zum boesen spiel machen^^ ..jaja,ich weiss^^ ..kommt ihr dann zur muendlichen...begruesst jeden freundlich ..seid hoeflich und sagt was ihr denkt bzw. wisst..keine sorge..auch ich hatte ne frage vergeigt...und man half mir..und immer freundlich sein..und beim verabschieden...jeden pruefer die hand geben...

ich fuer meinen teil hatte echt muffensausen,bei der muendlichen..haette lieber 30 fragen mehr gehabt,wie ne muendliche pruefeung^^ ...jajaja.lich weiss..frauen reden sehr viel..aber...dort..lach..da wird selbst frau..maulfaul..

nach ausgabe meines pruefungszertifikates..bzw. urkunde..hab ich vor freude gejubbelt..und habe meinen lehrgangslehrer,der im hintergrund hospitiert hatte...(er hospitierte um zu sehen wie die pruefung -ansich ablaeuft..) ...sogar geknuddelt..so froh war ich..ich habe dann jeden pruefer die hand gegeben und mich bedankt und noch ein schoenes WE gewuenscht...

zusammenfassung..seid freundlich..hinterlasst zu jeder zeit,ein gutes bild von euch.aber nicht uebertreiben..lernt ,durch die app,fischtafeln..mindestmasse,schonzeiten...etc..

mein besondere dank geht an " jochen jaekel,erwin degner und der pruefungskommision ( die haben auch ihren freien tag geopfert-ehrenamtlich) " 

lieben gruss an alle dalasse

manuela


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

nabend,
mein großer will mit seinen 14 jahren jetzt den großen fischereischen machen. prüfungs- und lehrgangsgebühr sind bezahlt, angemeldet ist er auch. kann jemand was zu dem gerücht sagen, dass der fragekatalog in den letzten jahren auf etwa 1000 fragen aufgebläht wurde, ohne das vorher ausgemistet wurde?


----------



## Christopher.S

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

 https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0QH1TUm2yDFVVQ0dk1BM3hJZzg/view?usp=sharing
Fragenkatalog schriftlich beträgt 650 Fragen,  etwa. Die Fragen bekommt man im Halleschen Anglerverein gleich am Anfang der Ausbildung in gebundener Form. Die mündlichen Fragen sind wie in der PDF im Link oben. Künstlich ist da nichts aufgebläht. Das beschränkt sich auf ein Minimum. Was ich nicht gut finde, durch die Veröffentlichung der Fragen und Antworten fördert man nicht das inhaltliche lernen und verstehen.


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

hier können prüfungen simuliert werden:
https://fischerpruefung.sachsen-anhalt.de/


----------



## Cleoluka2014

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo , eine Bekannte von mir hat kürzlich ihren Friedfischereischein erworben , der "richtige" Fischereischein wird nächstes Jahr in Angriff genommen.
Frage : kann trotzdem nachtangeln zB mit Wurm auf Zierfisch karpfen erfolgen mit dem Friedfischscbeln ?


----------



## Christopher.S

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

 das is wie wenn man auf die Autobahn springt und sagt " ich will nicht angefahren werden". Wenn du über Nacht ne Handangel mit Wurm dran auswirfst hast du auf jeenfall n Aal dran. Wenn du weisst dass du den sowieso zurücksetzen musst halt ich das für nicht Waidgerecht. Erstrecht beim Aal wenn man vllt. den Hacken mit Vorfach im Fisch lassen muss. Deine Bekannte muss es ja wissen. Frag die doch mal. Die hat doch das Prüfungsgespräch gehabt.
Ich würde dir zu ner Boiliemontage raten. da is alles sicher. Ein Kumpel hatte neulich ne Maiskette am 4er NoKnot Hacken und hat ne wunderbare Schleie gefangen[emoji106] 

-gesendet vom Smartphone-


----------



## Renato Kühne

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo und guten Tag . Ich habe noch eine Raubfisch Quali aus DDR Zeiten , gilt die noch ? Bin DAV Mitglied und besitze den Friedfischschein . Der DDR , DAV Schein ist auch noch vorhanden (zerfledert aber da ).


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*



Renato Kühne schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Tag . Ich habe noch eine Raubfisch Quali aus DDR Zeiten , gilt die noch ? Bin DAV Mitglied und besitze den Friedfischschein . Der DDR , DAV Schein ist auch noch vorhanden (zerfledert aber da ).



Am besten fragst du da mal beim LV deines Vertrauens nach. Die werden dir da sicher Auskunft geben können.

0345 8058005


----------



## Leptodora

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*



Renato Kühne schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Tag . Ich habe noch eine Raubfisch Quali aus DDR Zeiten , gilt die noch ? Bin DAV Mitglied und besitze den Friedfischschein . Der DDR , DAV Schein ist auch noch vorhanden (zerfledert aber da ).



Hier eine mögliche Antwort auf Deine Frage.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

ja, aber das ist ja Berlin, nützt ihm in Sachen-Anhalt erst mal nix, weil alles Landesrecht.

Siehe auch hier, so einfach isses alles nicht, selbst mit abgelegter Prüfung im Ernstfall je nach Bundesland:
Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....


----------



## Franky

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

Leider vollkommen ohne Quellenangabe und aus lückenhafter Erinnerung meine ich, dass die Umtauschfrist für die ollen Kamellen inzwischen abgelaufen ist... Zumindest bestimmt weiss ich das für Sachsen und MeckPomm. SA orientiert sich ja meistens an den beiden mit...


----------



## Leptodora

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja, aber das ist ja Berlin, nützt ihm in Sachen-Anhalt erst mal nix, weil alles Landesrecht.
> 
> Siehe auch hier, so einfach isses alles nicht, selbst mit abgelegter Prüfung im Ernstfall je nach Bundesland:
> Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....




Auch wenn es Landesrecht ist und von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich gehandhabt wurde, würde ich heutzutage trotzdem bei der unteren Fischereibehörde vorstellig werden. Wenn mir die Antwort dort nicht passt, dann schreib ich eben an die oberste Fischereibehörde und frage nach, wo denn der Unterschied zwischen damals und heute liegt. Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

fragen kost nix - klar, logo.
Würd ich auch..


----------



## Christopher.S

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

Soweit ich weiss hatten die Sportfischer und Wettkampfangler der DDR einen bestimmten Zeitraum sich den Fischereischein abzuholen. Alle die drüber waren haben das nur durch den Nachweis der Kenntnis in einer Prüfung bekommen.

-gesendet vom Smartphone-


----------



## Bimmelrudi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*



Renato Kühne schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Tag . Ich habe noch eine Raubfisch Quali aus DDR Zeiten , gilt die noch ? Bin DAV Mitglied und besitze den Friedfischschein . Der DDR , DAV Schein ist auch noch vorhanden (zerfledert aber da ).



Wozu eigentlich nen Friedfischschein gemacht wenn man sowieso nen alten DDR-Schein inkl. Raubfischmarke hat/hatte?  |kopfkrat

Umtauschfrist ist lange vorbei, war bei uns in S-A sogar deutlich länger wie anderswo.
Ich kann heute auch nicht mehr mit Alugeld bezahlen oder dies in laufende Währung anner Bank umtauschen lassen...auch da ist die Frist abgelaufen.


----------



## Christopher.S

*AW: Fischerprüfung Sachsen-Anhalt*

Bei uns im Halleschen Anglerverein sind die Unterrichtsstunden zeitgleich an Wochenendstagen. Die Friedfischschein Schulung findet in einem anderen Raum statt. Es sind vorrangig Kidz. Lustig wenn im Versammlungszimmer 60 Erwachsene sitzen und dann manch einsamer Friedfischer mit ner Horde Kindern hinter getrieben wird. Peinlich peinlich. Lieber den kompletten Schein machen...

-gesendet vom Smartphone-


----------



## Horst 85

Moin liebe Gemeinde.  Ich weiss einfach nicht weiter ...  ich möchte gerne einen angelschein machen , aber es ist absolut nicht möglich das ich an die festen Termine zu den 30 Übungsstunden teilnehmen kann . Ich arbeite in Leverkusen und bin im wochenwechsel  entweder Freitag 19 Uhr oder Samstag 11 Uhr frühsten in Sachsen Anhalt.  Gibt es da überhaupt keine andere Möglichkeit die 30 Stunden flexibel zu gestalten. Dieser Wahnsinn fördert das schwarz angeln extrem!


----------



## Blueser

Mein Sohn hatte seinen Schein dieses Jahr in einem Crash-Kurs an einem WE gemacht. War ziemlich heftig, Samstag und Sonntag von früh bis spät. War allerdings in Sachsen.
Eventuell gibt es so etwas auch bei euch, einfach Mal in den Angelshops fragen ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125

Hier geht der Vorbereitungslehrgang an fünf Sonntagen über die Bühne,ich denke mal dass das im übrigen S/A ähnlich abläuft. Ne flexible Möglichkeit gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht.


----------



## Horst 85

In  s.a.  sind die Termine jeweils  Fr u Sa  über 3 Wochenenden ,  von  einem Crash Kurs habe ich noch nichts gehört .nur  Sonntags Lehrgänge gibt es meines Wissens auch nicht .   Das ist ja mein Problem


----------



## Bullipapst

Frage:
Fischerprüfung 1987 in Niedersachsen abgelegt, Hauptwohnsitz war damals in Bundesland Bremem, Seestadt Bremerhaven, warum erkennt Sachsen-Anhalt die Prüfung nicht an??? Habe mir in 2018 Zweitschrift v. LfV Weser-Ems schicken lassen. Da die neue Adresse v. S/A drin steht erkennen die das nicht an. Hab ich Wohnsitz in Niders. kann ich unproblematisch fischen bis der Doc kommt. Wie krank ist dieses System??? Muß ich mich tatsächlich für eine Woche nach Nds. ummelden um den dortigen Fischereischein zu bekommen, um diesen dann umschreiben zu lassen? Im Übrigen bin ich seit 2018 im Verein und habe die gelbe Fischereierlaubnis des Vereins - wird es jetzt auch für den Verein ein Problem???
Zählt das Urteil *5 K 626/15.NW* aus RlPf. bundesweit?
Danke für jede gute Info, Petri Heil


----------



## Naturliebhaber

Bullipapst schrieb:


> Frage:
> Fischerprüfung 1987 in Niedersachsen abgelegt, Hauptwohnsitz war damals in Bundesland Bremem, Seestadt Bremerhaven, warum erkennt Sachsen-Anhalt die Prüfung nicht an??? Habe mir in 2018 Zweitschrift v. LfV Weser-Ems schicken lassen. Da die neue Adresse v. S/A drin steht erkennen die das nicht an. Hab ich Wohnsitz in Niders. kann ich unproblematisch fischen bis der Doc kommt. Wie krank ist dieses System??? Muß ich mich tatsächlich für eine Woche nach Nds. ummelden um den dortigen Fischereischein zu bekommen, um diesen dann umschreiben zu lassen? Im Übrigen bin ich seit 2018 im Verein und habe die gelbe Fischereierlaubnis des Vereins - wird es jetzt auch für den Verein ein Problem???
> Zählt das Urteil *5 K 626/15.NW* aus RlPf. bundesweit?
> Danke für jede gute Info, Petri Heil



Dafür gibt es Anwälte (und Rechtsschutzversicherungen ). Am Ende hängt da viel vom jeweiligen Sachbearbeiter ab. Hier im Forum wird dir da kaum jemand weiterhelfen können. Recht haben und Recht bekommen...


----------

